# LCD TVs?



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I know a lot of new campers come with flat panel LCD screens. Ours didn't, it did come with a built in stereo, dvd, surround sound system. Just no monitor. We have a basic 10" tv for the kids to watch movies if it rains. 
But I want to buy a flat screen LCD for them. I was thinking of a 19-20". What size are most of you running? I've also considered a 17". The kids so far have seemed content with the 10" tv we have now....so I guess I don't need that big of tv. I actually want a 26" wide screen, but the wife says no:sad:


Here is the spot where the tv goes, just for reference.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I wanted to do the same thing, buy a small flat panel and mount it on the wall. This was not what the wife had in mind though, so we ended up with a 13" with built in dvd player, similar to yours above. If we had a larger camper with a "living room" I think we would get a larger tv, flat panel I dont know. 

27 would look nice there though


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys will laugh...because I am the female... but I am interested in bringing my LCD projector and mounting a pull down screen from the ceiling of my camper (as soon as I find a camper I can afford) and having the ultimate big screen TV for movies!!!

But, on the note of your original post Roadhouse, us wives are usually more easily "persuaded" to part with the cash if we know that what you are buying is a good value. Get two of those little mounting brackets to mount the TV to the wall, and put one in your bedroom at home and put the TV there until the night you pack everything else up to go camping, and then take the TV off your bedroom wall, and mount it on the bracket in your camper!!! 

Just a suggestion!!!!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We bring a 14" tube tv and a DVD player with us when we go and I'm looking to replace it with a 17inch (or a little more) LCD tv with a built in DVD player. It takes up less storage and I can use it anywhere.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I stumbled across a 21' Flat Scree (NON LCD) with a built in DVD Player it was a GREAT deal. All I have to do is mount it, did not have time last year!!!!

kiteri - you could always put the projector outside the camper or tent and treat it like a drive in movie :thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds good to me kiteri, I will bring the popcorn  Your neigbors may not like the light show over there at night though


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Google a Audiovox model KLV39120CE. It fits in our truck camper as well as in the kitchen at home!


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Is that what you have, the 12" LCD Drop Down TV with Built-in DVD Player and HDTV Tuner?

I assume it has an antenna input, to hook your RV antenna to it, is that right?


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

It is not HDTV, and it does have a coax connector for cable. Ours is a couple of years old and I think they make a 10" now not a 12". Check out Audiovox website for home audio/video


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

We have 2 LCD TV's in our camper. 27" in the living room and a 20" in the bed room. They are both set up on the satellite system and the one in the living room is set up for HD off the ant.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We had to buy a new fridge for our house today, so we looked at TV's while we where shopping. 

Looked at 19-20" LCD's and 26" LCD'. The wife likes the 26" but her complaint was the we will never get the kids out of the camper.

I told her not a problem us adults will just hang out outside then:rotflmao1:

We will probably get a 20" due to price...about $200-250 cheaper than a 26".


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, it amazes me the difference in price going from a 20 inch to a 26 inch tv. You got the right idea, if they want to stay in the camper, adults out. 

We have camped with another couple in the past that have a 27 inch (I think) in their 5ver. They have surround sound, dish, all the good stuff. They have the same problem, the kids wants to watch tv and movies all day. They have to force them out of the camper. Thats when you just pull that belt off :whip::rotflmao1:

Hey, and besides, your "saving" $200, so why not get 2 little ones, instead of 1 big one. hmmmm


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

haroldj said:


> Hey, and besides, your "saving" $200, so why not get 2 little ones, instead of 1 big one. hmmmm


Thats kinda what I was hinting at to the wife last night.:thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahh, good thinking. Reverse psycology, like the wives do to us when they go shopping, "I had to get it cause it was a good deal". 2 would be good, plus you can use them anywhere, when your not camping, take them in the house, she can use it in the bathroom while she does her makeup


----------



## geodrake (Feb 2, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## geodrake (Feb 2, 2008)

Two thoughts to share:

1) I'm looking to replace the old tube TV in our MH. One thing I want is one that runs on 12 volts to make it usable dry camping without the inverter. 

2) We camped a lot with kids and had no TV; it was great. We now camp with a TV and no kids; that is even better!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

I put a 20 inch lcd in my 36 foot 5th wheel that is on my hunting property.
it seems plenty big for viewing in a small place like that.
if you were able to sit say 10 or more feet back from the screen then bigger might be better.
Ray


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

geodrake said:


> We camped a lot with kids and had no TV; it was great. We now camp with a TV and no kids; that is even better!


Good stuff....

I have looked at some of the 12 volt tv's. The 15 inch with built in DVD player is around $375. Made by skyworth I think, the one I saw.


----------



## harleybass47 (Jun 27, 2009)

we have a weekend warrior toyhauler and we have a 26" in the living room that we use in the bedroom at home and a 19"with dvd player in our front bedroom. hooked up to satelite


----------

